# Heaters



## Krchnavy (Apr 21, 2006)

Can anyone tell me why my heater doesn't stay lit??  I turn it on and hear the click but it doesn't stay lit??  Please help i'm new to this RV thing!!!


----------



## ARCHER (Apr 21, 2006)

Heaters

Krchnavy,  Welcome to the forum.  Need more info regarding your furnace.  Make, does it lite at all, etc.  What "exactly" is it doing?  What kind of TT/RV do you have it in?  LP tank full?  Have you cleaned it recently?


----------



## Krchnavy (Apr 21, 2006)

Heaters

It tries to light but goes out after a couple of sec.  I have a 26qbh trail lite by r-vision  I turn the furnace on it tries to light but stops after about 5 tries and then a red light flashes 3 times on the control panel near the furnace>


----------



## Krchnavy (Apr 21, 2006)

Heaters

It tries to light but goes out after a couple of sec.  I have a 26qbh trail lite by r-vision  I turn the furnace on it tries to light but stops after about 5 tries and then a red light flashes 3 times on the control panel near the furnace>


----------



## Kirk (Apr 21, 2006)

Heaters

We need to know the make and model of the furnace to be sure, but this leads to a few more questions. It is normal for the furnace to stop trying to light after a short time if it does not detect the heat from a flame. Does the blower continue to run, or stop when it shuts off? When it attempts to light, can you hear the snap of the arc that is trying to light the gas? Does the gas flare at all? Are you sure that it is getting any gas? Are you supplying power to the furnace from a battery or from shore power?

With that information we can probably narrow things down for you.


----------



## Krchnavy (Apr 21, 2006)

Heaters

it clicks on about three times and the blower comes on then  goes off after the third or fourth times it tries to light.  im using shore power and yes there is gas in the holdind tank because i can light the stove. i can't see a flame at all in the furnace area after it clicks.


----------



## ARCHER (Apr 21, 2006)

Heaters

I would suggest checking the board (electrical board remove it and take to dealer and they can check it), limit switch (will shut off gas if too hot) and maybe the lp release fly (sorry, can't remember the name this)  by the fan (if it is stuck, it will not allow lp to go to the burner.  Also, make sure you check to see that there is no debre/dirt/rust, etc., in the burner (it will clog the burner).
I'm in the process of doing the same thing to my furnace (it quit in Feb while in Texas...tries to light but won't, just clicks).  It is normal for the fan to come on the blow out any residual fumes in the system prior to the lighting of the burner.


----------



## s.harrington (Apr 22, 2006)

Heaters

Your ignition board is bad or you need ignitor electrodes.  What namebrand furnace do you have?? and what year??  It makes a difference.  If you have an Atwood Hydroflame 8530-IV its your board.  If you have a Suburban NT serie furnace it could also be your ignition electrode (that thing in the front that has a large orange wire going to it with 2 screws and a gasket).  You can pull it by removing those two screws and inspect it.  There should be two metal prongs, one to a ceramic cylinder and one to the plate.  They should be the same length with the one in ceramicbeing bent at the end and should be uniform diameter and smooth to the touch.


----------



## Ed H. (Apr 23, 2006)

Heaters

One more question here. Has the system been in storage for long? 
When LP systems are not used, the gas seeps out and the lines fill with air that has to be bled out. The stove is bled at full input and will light quickly, the furnace must bleed the line feeding it through the pilot burner and that can take quite a few tries, depending on how long the pipe is. It is not uncommon for one of these units to go into lock-out mode several times before the line is fully bled.
My boss always said check for the easy stuff first.


----------



## Krchnavy (Apr 24, 2006)

Heaters

I have a 2002 trailer with a 8520 IV DCLP heater.  I can get to the board from the outside.  If I do replace this, is this something I could do myself?  It dosen't seem hard except for putting the wires back together.  There is very little room in there>


----------



## Krchnavy (Apr 26, 2006)

Heaters

Thank ou Ed, the problem is solved .  I kept trying it and all of a sudden it stayed on.  I think it was a little clogged.  Once again thanks!!  I saved a lot of money!!


----------

